# "Day-Month-Year" Format thru VB Code



## Vijay Anand (Jan 29, 2008)

ray:Hi,
I have been trying to update Date on a Excel File thru a Textbox in VB.
I want the format on the Excel File as "Day-Month-Year".

But if I enter the same format into textbox, the same is not reflected on the Excel File.

On the other hand if I enter "Month-Day-Year" format in the Text Box, It appears as "Day-Month-Year" format in the Excel File.

Pl help me in Inputing the Date Format in the Inputbox also "Day-Month-Year"..

Your Help will be appreciated.

Thanks & Regards,

Vijay Anand.R


----------



## cammicrosoft (Jan 7, 2009)

Vijay Anand said:


> ray:Hi,
> I have been trying to update Date on a Excel File thru a Textbox in VB.
> I want the format on the Excel File as "Day-Month-Year".
> 
> ...


this might help

i had the same problem:upset:...i found this in the excel help.

By default, as you enter dates in a workbook, the dates are formatted to display two-digit years.

Change the way two-digit years are interpreted

Caution This procedure changes the way two-digit years are interpreted for all the Microsoft Windows programs that you have installed.

On the Windows Start menu, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel. 
Double click the Regional Settings or Regional Options icon. 
In the When a two-digit year is entered, interpret as a year between box, change the upper limit for the century. 
As you change the upper-limit year, the lower-limit year automatically changes.

now it fixed:wave:


----------

